# Gamo bull whisper extreme 22



## Leadtag (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this new air rifle, any good ect. Ect. Thanks for any help.


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the .177 version of this model. The scope it came with is junk but the gun is pretty accurate and has some stoping nice stoping power on small game.


----------

